# Violin Photoshoot



## LittleMan (Apr 27, 2005)

I just made a new chinrest and decided it needed a photoshoot. :mrgreen:





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 27, 2005)

Really like #2 and 3.  Great work!

I gave up my chinrest a year ago and I really like the tone and it actually feels quite natural.  (kept the shoulder rest)


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 27, 2005)

And I am glad you did!
Do that photoshoot, I mean.
For these are such aesthetic pictures to look at! Great.
You could enlarge the first one and sell it as a poster. It is really good. I like the clash of the fine, polished, shiny, reddish wood of the violin and the coarse, untreated one of the deck (steps?).  Plus I like what you did to that first picture framewise! Very clever. I wish I had the tools AND the knowledge to use them!

Do I have to say out loud that I like them all? Crispness, light, colours, frames, all perfect? I mean it!


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks LaFoto!



			
				voodoocat said:
			
		

> Really like #2 and 3.  Great work!
> 
> I gave up my chinrest a year ago and I really like the tone and it actually feels quite natural. (kept the shoulder rest)



Yeah, my neck is very long so I need both the chinrest and the shoulder rest.  Also, I like making the chinrests so..... that's another reason to use one. 
I made the chinrest so it only touches directly over the side wall of the violin that way it does not take out much(if any) tone.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 27, 2005)

#2 and 3 for me as well.


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 27, 2005)

your talents know no bounds do they?

excellent work on both the piece and photos!


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> your talents know no bounds do they?
> 
> excellent work on both the piece and photos!


 
ditto.  beautiful.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 27, 2005)

I like the last one! great captures and very crisp!


----------



## photo gal (Apr 27, 2005)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!  : ))


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 27, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> your talents know no bounds do they?


I would like to think so... but when it comes to math... yikes... 

Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## Spring Chicken (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh!  I really like these.  What an awesome job.  They are so crisp.  I LOVE that first shot.


----------



## pursuer (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, these are very well done, just beautiful. Very impressive series.


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice work on both the pics and Violin!

Eric


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Canoncan (Apr 27, 2005)

Great shots of the violin. I enjoy them every time you post ones of them. Great job.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 27, 2005)

Canoncan said:
			
		

> Great shots of the violin. I enjoy them every time you post ones of them. Great job.


Thanks Canoncan!


----------



## John E. (Apr 28, 2005)

Good pictures every one.  You choose a good background to the violin, the have a real rustic feel to them.


----------



## Tammy (Apr 28, 2005)

Beautiful shots - #1's my fav.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Cruzin and Tammy!


----------



## Nytmair (Apr 28, 2005)

great stuff! i'm loving #2 a lot!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow little man dude, these are truly awe inspiring, great work...I love em all!


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 28, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Wow little man dude, these are truly awe inspiring, great work...I love em all!


Thanks Artemis!


----------



## LRJ (Apr 28, 2005)

Violins are a cool lookin instrument anyway and you totally enhanced it!! Beautiful! I love #1


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks LRJ


----------



## nomore (May 9, 2005)

Wow. I'm inspired.


----------

